# Visit Visa Renewal URGENT !



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a citizen from Europe living in Abu Dhabi on a Visit Visa, the last time I renewed it I did Dubai-Oman via Hatta on 17th March 2012.
When I have to go to Oman again? 16th or 17th April?
I have heard something about a grace period of 5 or 10 days more, is it right?

PLEASE I NEED HELP, SOME ADVICE...

If nobody can take me there how can I go by my own?

THANK YOU


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

There usually is a grace period of 10 days. There is also a thread about visa-runs. Check it out!


----------



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> There usually is a grace period of 10 days. There is also a thread about visa-runs. Check it out!


Thank you

I have researched on Google, in that thread, in the website of Government in Dubai but I have not find trust information about the grace period nowadays; I do not want to get there and to pay fines or to have problems.

PLEASE I NEED TO KNOW WHEN I HAVE TO GO TO OMAN AGAIN


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you want to avoid fines as you say why don't you just go tomorrow (or today if you can) just to be on the safe side.

this type of thing is very hit and miss, some people have over stayed and didn't have to pay fines, some people have reported to get the grace period, some others don't etc which is probably why you are not finding an 'official' response.


----------



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> if you want to avoid fines as you say why don't you just go tomorrow (or today if you can) just to be on the safe side.
> 
> this type of thing is very hit and miss, some people have over stayed and didn't have to pay fines, some people have reported to get the grace period, some others don't etc which is probably why you are not finding an 'official' response.


Thank you
Yes, it seems that is not black or white...
I cannot go today or tomorrow as I do not know how to go on my own. Somebody has to take me there.


----------



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

:confused2: Is anyone going to Oman this week? If so, please send me a private message.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can extend your visa for 30 days without doing a visa run. Costs about dhs.650.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are not willing to take the risk of a fine, you should exit on the 29th day after your visa is stamped in your passport.


----------



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I travel to my country the same day my visa expires (Tuesday 17th April)??? or I will have problems in the airport?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You should be fine but it just depends on who stamps you out. If there is anything, it would only be a matter of a one-day fine, which is just a small amount.


----------



## 3UAE (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you need the ORANGE CARD to go into Oman???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What is an orange card? By the way, you don't need to use capital letters, it's considered to be shouting on this kind of medium.


----------

